# Weekly competition 2008-02



## AvGalen (Jan 9, 2008)

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U B2 L' F2 L' B2 D2 R U F' U' B L U' F D2 F' R D2 L2 D' B U2 R'
*2. *L' F2 L D2 L' D2 L B' R B2 D L' U' B L2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L' D' B' L2 U2
*3. *D2 R2 F L2 D' R' B2 D' R' F' U F2 L B2 D2 R' F U2 R U2 L' B D2 R F2
*4. *U2 L' D R B2 R' U' R2 F R' U2 F2 D2 B D R' D2 F2 U F U F D2 R' F
*5. *D B' L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 B2 D2 F2 L D2 F R F D R2 B2 D2 R2 D'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 B' F' U' R2 B' L D2 U2 L' D' F' D' U' R2 U' B F2 L' F2 R' B2 F' D2 F2
*2. *L' R D U' R D' U R2 B F2 D2 U L' B2 U' B F L' R2 B2 R B' D' U' R
*3. *B2 D2 U' L R B' L R' F D L' D' U2 L' R2 U B2 L R' D' U2 B' D L2 R'
*4. *B D' R2 B2 F D' F D' U2 B D2 U2 R D L' D2 B F2 R' D' L U L2 R' B'
*5. *B' F L' R U' F' D B F2 R U2 R D' U' F2 L B' F2 U2 L2 R B R F L'

*4x4x4*
*1. *u2 U' L2 B L2 r' R F2 L' U2 L' D' u U f2 u U2 f' U' L2 f2 F' L' f D2 B2 L2 r2 B R f' L r' F2 L2 f' L2 B' u L'
*2. *L2 r' R' D' u' B' F2 R' B2 f' F D U B u2 r' B f2 F2 D2 u U' L F' L u' L' R f2 D2 B2 L' r B' r' D2 u' R F' D'
*3. *L2 r u2 F2 L' r' F2 D' F2 L2 D B2 u' L' r' u R D U' F R2 u U' L r' f' U' r D u2 U f L' B D2 B' f L2 r2 R
*4. *f' F D' U r2 D' U2 L' r' R2 B2 f2 r f R F2 L2 D B' f2 u' f F' D' u' U2 L2 r2 R' D u2 F' D u U2 B F' u U2 B2
*5. *F R' B' F L r R2 F D2 u' f D' f L' D' u U r F' L R' B f F2 R2 u2 f L' F2 U f2 D f' F U2 B R f U f2

*5x5x5*
*1. *f' F2 D B' b f' F2 D b2 F2 r d u' U2 L' B b2 f2 r2 R2 u2 U' B2 D' L' l u B L2 l2 D d' B2 b f U' l d' u l2 F2 L' r b' f' u2 B' F2 U' b' f2 d L l r' R2 d' L2 B' U'
*2. *L2 l' U2 b2 f F2 u' U r2 D d f R' f F u2 U2 L b2 L d2 B' L2 B U' l' d' B2 F2 d2 l2 B L2 l2 b2 d u2 U' L2 f R' u' L' l r2 B b2 F2 U2 R U b D' d B2 D' B' f2 F2 r'
*3. *R u2 f' L2 l2 r2 R d2 B' d L2 l r' R2 B' f2 l U' b u L' r' u F r d L' l' r2 R' d b f2 L2 l' B' R' B' F' D2 d F d U r u' L' r D R2 F' L2 l r R' U' L R D2 U
*4. *L' l' R b R' D u2 B f' l r2 F D' d' U' B' D u2 L' r2 F2 U f D2 r F' l' B2 F' d' r2 b L f2 u r' d' F2 U R' F d L' l F l R2 u b2 u2 F' D2 r2 F' l2 R b R f2 R
*5. *R' u' b F2 l2 D f F u2 L' D d' r2 B' b f' F' D2 f d2 l2 U L2 D' d' u' R' u' B F' R D' U2 B2 f L d' R B2 f' r u2 b' L2 l2 r u2 l' d2 B2 l2 F' L b2 F2 r F2 D u U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D2 R' B D2 B2 L D B2 R U2 L2 F L' D L' F2 U B2 L' F2 R' F L2 D2
*2. *U B U R2 U' F D' B R U2 L2 F' L' D' B U' L' B2 R' U F L2 U B' D
*3. *U2 F2 U2 B' R F R2 F' U2 L2 D' F2 D' L' D2 B' U2 F2 L' U2 L2 F' U F D'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B' F2 U2 L2 R2 D U2 L R2 F2 D' U F' U2 B D' U' F' R' B2 R B' R2 B'
*2. *L R' D' U' B' D U2 L' D U' L2 R' U2 R U L' R' B2 D L2 R' D' U R2 U2
*3. *B2 F R U' B' F R' B F2 L2 R2 D2 U' F2 L' R2 D F2 L B D2 R' D U L2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D B' r R' U' f' u' R2 B' F L' r u2 U R2 f D' u' U' f' U' L' U R2 F' L' D' f u L r R2 D' f' D2 u U L' r2 f2
*2. *u2 U r2 R B2 F' U L2 r R2 U f' D' f' D' U2 R' u f' F2 D' B2 F' r' D u U' F2 u F' L' r2 B' f' u2 B2 f F r U'
*3. *D2 u2 U2 L r B f F D' B2 F' L' f F U2 B' R B2 f F2 D2 u R2 F D2 U' r2 u2 U R f2 F' L r2 D' u2 U2 B' f r

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *d2 B' b2 D l r' b' d2 b2 F' D' l B2 b2 f2 r' u' f L' B2 b2 f2 F2 L' l2 D u' b F2 u2 b2 f2 u2 f' d b' u f2 L2 F' L2 B' b' F' r B f2 R' B' b' u2 F2 d' U2 L2 R' F2 d b f2
*2. *l2 f D' d' U f D' L b D2 L2 b2 l' D' d2 u2 r d u2 L2 b' L l' B U2 b f2 F' u' U' l2 D' d' U L' R U2 L2 l' f2 R' u' l b f' u2 l' D2 f2 l' r2 R d B2 f2 r2 d' U R2 b'
*3. *L R2 B2 u2 U2 F' L2 U2 R' b D' u U' R' B r d' B b D2 d2 U f' u' R2 F U2 F2 R2 U' L B2 F r2 F' L l r' R2 u2 l2 f' r2 d r2 D' l' r' d' l2 b L2 l2 b' f r2 B f2 L' R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 R2 U' L D U' F R D U B L' U L' R' B' F D L' D2 U' B R2 D2 U2
*2. *L R D2 R' F2 D' B F' L R2 D' U' F' L2 R' D U R' U2 F' U' R' B' D U
*3. *D2 U L' U' R' D' U B F2 D U B' L R' B' F2 L2 U L' R B2 L F D2 U2
*4. *L2 B2 L R D2 B D2 U B U' F' D2 B' F' U' L D2 B U F L2 U' F2 D U2
*5. *R' D' R' B' F' L' B' U2 F U2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 D L D2 B F L' D' L B' F2
*6.* D2 U2 L F' L' R' D U L' D2 R B2 F' D U2 B R2 B2 F2 U B' F' D2 L2 F
*7. *D B' R' D2 U F U' L R D' B D2 R2 F' D2 U B2 L R' U2 L' D U' L' U
*8. *L' R' D B U2 R' B R B F D2 U B F2 U L2 R F L2 U' L' R D' U R2
*9. *D B2 F D2 U' B' R D2 U F' D2 F2 L R F U2 B2 F2 D' B D' L' D U2 B'
*10. *D U' R' D B2 L' R D2 U' L' R D2 U' B' F2 D' U B F L R2 D R U' L'
*11. *B F' D' U F' R2 F' L B D2 F2 D2 U L' R' B' L R' B' F' R' F' L' U' R
*12. *R B' D U' B2 D L B' F' L' B' F L' R' D L R U2 B R B' L2 D U2 L2
*13. *D B F2 L F D2 U' R2 F R B' D U' R2 D2 U' B2 F L2 R' D2 B' F U2 R2
*14. *R D L2 R' D U' F2 U2 R' U2 R2 B' R2 D U' B2 F' L2 R2 U' L' R' F D2 U'
*15. *F2 L B2 L2 U2 B F2 D F R D2 U2 R2 D B F L2 R U2 F2 L2 R' D' L2 R
*16. *F' D2 L' R' U2 L D2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 F' L' D U B' L' D2 R B F' U L B'
*17. *F L' R2 B2 L F' U' F2 L2 U' B D U2 L R2 B2 L R2 D2 U' F2 U' F2 L R2
*18. *L R' D' L' R F2 U F2 D' B' F2 L F' D' U' F2 U L2 R F2 D' U2 F2 U R2
*19. *B' F L R2 B2 D' B F L D' L R B2 L' R' B F' L2 D L2 R' D' F2 D2 U'
*20. *U F' R2 D U2 B2 L' B' L' R2 U2 B2 F L' D2 U' B2 F2 D B F2 D L B F
*21. *D' B' F' U2 L' R' F L R D' U2 B F' D U B' F' L R B F D2 F L' R2
*22. *D F' R U' R2 B2 F R' B2 U B2 U B' D' L' B' F' L' D' U F2 L' F' R2 U2
*23. *U' B F' L D' B' U2 B2 F2 L' D U' R2 F2 U L D2 U' B2 D' L2 B D2 U2 R
*24. *B U2 F' D' B F2 L2 R2 F' R U2 F U R' B2 U B' L' R' D F L' R' B L'
*25. *L U2 F D L' R D' L' B2 L2 B D2 L D F U' L2 D2 U B' R B F2 D2 U2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 B F U L D L' R U2 F D' U' L2 D2 B2 F2 D2 U2 B2 R F2 R2 B' F' D
*2. *R2 B2 D L' R2 D F' D R' D U2 B F R D U' F' R' D U2 L' F' L' R D2
*3. *B' U' B' D2 B2 F2 R2 D B2 F D' R2 D2 U2 L2 F D F L' R' D U B2 U' B'
*4. *R2 U' L' D U' B L U' R2 F2 L R D U F' R' D2 U L' D2 F L F' L' U2
*5. *U2 L' R2 B' F2 D U2 B F' D' R' D U' F L F R B F' R' U' R2 B' F U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' U2 L' B' R U' L2 D2 B F' R2 D' R' D B D R2 B F D' U' L2 R' F2 U
*2. *L' F' R' D2 L' B L2 R F2 D' B D L U' L' R D R D' U L2 U R' U2 B
*3. *U B L R2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' R D' R D U F U B' R B' D' U2 F L' R2 F2
*4. *R' B R D U' L F D' L R B R U2 B F' L2 R' B F2 U2 L' D' B' R U2
*5. *B2 F2 R D' B' R' D U2 B R2 B F U' L2 U B2 F2 D' U2 B2 U2 L U2 L B2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 F2 U' B D' U B2 F U R' U B' F D U' R F' D' B2 D2 R U2 L2 R2 B R2 U L R2 F' L' D' R2 B' F' D2 U L R2 D' U R D2 R' B2 (45 moves original)
U F' R U' F2 D2 F L' B F' L' B2 F2 D' B U F' R' (18 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay*
*1. *(2x2x2) L' B' D' L2 B2 L' F2 U F D' L' F' L U2 B U' B' L2 F' R2 F2 D R2 F' R
*1. *(3x3x3) L' R' D L D2 U2 L' D U2 L D2 B L2 F2 L U F L B' F2 U' L' R2 D' U
*1. *(4x4x4) D U R B' r2 R' u L D2 u2 U2 f' L' B2 f' L r R B F' D' f' D L' f U' L2 R' f' r' D2 U' r u' L2 r f2 D' u' U2
*1. *(5x5x5) D' u' B2 b' r B R2 f L r' f2 r2 R F' r b u2 U' l F' D b2 D u2 R' B' b2 F L l2 r u R' u2 l U2 L2 f' d' B b L' r2 R2 d u L' R u2 l' d2 B R' d' u r' U l d f'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock* (*UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*)
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=-5 / dUdU u=4,d=-1 / ddUU u=-2,d=3 / UdUd u=4,d=3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=4 / dUUd
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=5 / dUdU u=-5,d=5 / ddUU u=6,d=3 / UdUd u=2,d=6 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-3 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=4 / dUdU u=5,d=-2 / ddUU u=4,d=3 / UdUd u=5,d=4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=1 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=1 / dUdU u=6,d=1 / ddUU u=2,d=4 / UdUd u=1,d=-5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=6 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=-3 / dUdU u=-3,d=-3 / ddUU u=6,d=6 / UdUd u=-1,d=1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=2 / UddU

*MegaMinx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the ....That is why I now give you the choice between two types of scrambles. The second scrambling method was proposed by Stefan Pochmann at the WCA-site and he explains it here. Currently I will give scrambles by his scrambler, but in the future I might provide scrambles with less moves. Let me (and him) know what you think!)
*1. *e2 a2 f3 e3 C b a2 f2 C a f3 C3 c3 e2 C3 A4 d3 F2 e B D2 C2 b3 E4 b E3 d4 c d3 B2 d F3 A2 a4 b3 d2 F4 a2 c4 a2 c3 b4 E2 F2 A B3 e4 B c4 e a4 f D3 F3 b4 d4 B F2 e3 C
*2. *E4 A2 D3 E F2 E2 D2 C3 e4 a3 e B4 c3 b3 a f2 b4 a2 b e4 B4 d c3 d4 B3 C b3 a2 b2 e a2 b d4 e a4 e C3 a4 b4 E4 e4 f2 e2 f2 e2 B4 e d3 B2 E3 c3 d2 a4 c4 f3 a2 c2 a3 c E
*3. *d4 f2 D4 F2 c3 f3 a2 b2 E4 F3 f b4 e4 f4 b3 d2 c4 d3 B2 F3 E3 D d3 e2 B4 f C B3 A4 d3 B4 d4 a4 b4 d3 a4 f4 a2 e3 f3 b3 e a3 d2 a2 b4 e4 B a2 c d c3 a4 e2 a b4 c d f e3
*4. *a2 b d F3 d4 B4 b3 f2 a3 d2 e3 d2 F3 E2 f4 a c b2 f2 C2 D2 e a2 e3 C3 a3 c4 b4 e3 C2 B4 a3 e3 d4 e C4 E2 d e2 C2 F e3 d f D C a4 e3 d2 e3 C4 B2 b4 a4 b4 E4 a3 b4 f2 C3
*5. *d e2 C2 D3 e3 f D C2 F3 a2 f4 e f3 e4 d2 e2 a b a2 f3 e2 B e3 C4 B b2 d3 B3 a3 b d4 F2 A e f4 C4 E2 b3 D4 b4 E4 a f2 b e4 f C4 a2 e3 d a4 c3 f2 e B3 F2 E3 e B2 E2
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- Y++
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ Y--
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ Y++
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- Y++
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ Y--
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- Y++
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ Y--
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ Y++
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- Y--
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ Y++
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ Y++
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ Y++
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- Y++
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- Y++
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ Y--
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ Y++
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- Y++
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ Y++
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- Y--
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- Y++
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- Y++
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ Y++
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- Y--
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- Y--
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ Y--
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- Y--
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ Y--
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- Y--
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ Y--
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ Y++
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ Y--
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- Y--
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ Y--
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ Y++
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ Y++

*Pyraminx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *r' u U' L' U' B' U' L' R' L B R' U' R L B L B L U
*2. *r' b' u U' R L' U R U R U' B R U L B L U R' B'
*3. *l b' R' B' U' L R U' L B R' B' U' B R L B U B L'
*4. *l u' U' L U' B R' B' U' L B U L' B U L' R' L' U R
*5. *r b U' R L U L U B L B L U' L R' U' B R' U' B'

*Square-1*
*1. *-5,-4 / 0,3 / -3,3 / -3,3 / 0,3 / 0,2 / -2,3 / 0,3 / 6,0 / 0,5 / 0,3 / 6,0 / 6,0 / 0,4 / 0,2 / 6,3 / 4,0 / 0,3
*2. *-3,5 / 0,-5 / 0,3 / 6,3 / 0,3 / -5,3 / 3,0 / 0,3 / 6,0 / 0,5 / 0,4 / -4,0 / 3,2 / -2,4 / 0,2 / -3,4 / -1,2
*3. *0,6 / 6,3 / 0,4 / 5,0 / 1,3 / 0,4 / -1,0 / 5,0 / -4,0 / -5,2 / 6,0 / -4,0 / 0,4 / -2,3 / 2,4 / -3,0 / 4,0 / 0,4
*4. *6,6 / 6,6 / 0,3 / 3,3 / 4,0 / -1,0 / 5,1 / -5,2 / 6,0 / -2,4 / -2,0 / 4,4 / 0,2 / 0,4 / 4,0 / -4,2 /
*5. *0,3 / 3,0 / -5,3 / 0,2 / -3,3 / -3,0 / 6,3 / 6,0 / 3,5 / -5,3 / 0,3 / 3,3 / 6,0 / -2,0 / -3,0 / 0,2 / 3,0 /

Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. The only exception for this is the experimental scrambling method for MegaMinx. For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious. Here are some other things that people often don't know:

For big-cubes a small letter in the scramble means double layer turn, not slice turn
For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can only use one hand during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 9, 2008)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis

Scramble: U F' R U' F2 D2 F L' B F' L' B2 F2 D' B U F' R' 

*ExoCorsair: 44* (R2 L' B2 L U' F2 U' L B L B' L' F' D F D B' D' B D R D' R' F' R' B R F R' B' R D2 R' D R' D' R' D' R' D R D R2 D2)
2x2x2 Block: R2 L' B2 L U' F2 U' (7, 7)
X-cross+F2L pair: L B L B' L' (5, 12)
3rd F2L pair: F' D F (3, 15)
4th pair: x2 U F' U' F U R U' R' (8, 23)
OLL: y R' F' L F R F' L' F (8, 31)
PLL+AUF: y' U2 R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U2 (13, 44)

*Malcolm: DNF* (Z at start of LL shoulb be z' and PLL is wrong)
2x2x2 U' F2 U'
2x2x3 L B' L' F' L' F B
F2L Z2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R U R F' U F
LL Z Y' f R U R' U' f'
Y2 U F' U' F R2 u R' U R u' R'

*philkt731: 33 *(B' R2 B2 R2 B2 R B' D B R B' R' D' B' R2 B' U' R2 U' R2 F D F U' D' B' D F D' B D F' B)
Inverse Scramble: R F U' B' D F2 B2 L F B' L F' D2 F2 U R' F U'
2x2x2: B'. U F' D' F' (5)
2x2x3: R2 U R2 U (4)
Pseudo F2L with F2L edges swtiched: B R2 B R B (5)
OLL (cancelling 4 moves): B' R' D R B R' B' D' B (5 (9-4))
Switching edges: R' B2 R2 B2 R2 B (5)
This leaves a 3 cycle of corners. Insert F D' B' D F' D' B D (8) at the .

*Mike Hughey: 37 *(U' B' U B D B' U' B D' F D F U2 F' D' F U L F' D2 B F R2 F' R2 L D2 L' F2 D2 F2 L B D B' D2 L')
skeleton with 5 corners remaining:
2x2x2: U' . F2 . U' L
2x2x3: F' D2 B F R2 F' R2
cross + 3rd pair: L D2 L' F2 D2 F2
rest of the edges: L B D B' D2 L'
Now at first ., insert B' U B D B' U' B D'
At second ., insert F' D F U2 F' D' F U2; F2 F' cancels to F, U2 U' cancels to U.

*Jack: 31 *(F R B U B' D2 B U' B2 D' F U2 B' D' L' B L2 U L' U' B U2 B2 U2 F B U' B' U F' U)
2x2x3: F R.D2 B' D' F U2 B' D'
Orient edges: L' B L2 U L'
F2L minus one slot: U' B U2 B2
LL edges plus two corners: U2 F B U' B' U F' U
This leaves three corners. Insert B U B' D2 B U' B' D2 at the dot, cancelling out 3 moves.

*AvGalen: 30 *(R2 F' U' R' U R F2 R2 F2 U' B' U F2 U' B2 U B' F' R' U2 R' B2 R' U' F D R' F U' B)
Using the inverse scramble: R F U' B' D F2 B2 L F B' L F' D2 F2 U R' F U'
2x2x2 (6): B' U F' R D' F'
2x2x3 (3): U R B2
Cross + Pair-Up (2): R U2
Finish F2L (7): R F B U' B' U . R2
ELL (7): F2 R' U' R U F R2
Corner-3-cycle at dot (8) cancelling 3 moves: U' B' U F2 U' B U F2

*guusrs: 32 *(R2 L2 B2 D U2 R2 L D2 B L2 D2 L2 B' F' D F D' B F L B' L U' F U B U' F' U L2 F' D)
pseudo 2x2x3: R2 L2 B2 D U2 R2 L D2 B (9)
cross + third pair: L2 D2 L2 B' F' D F D' B (18)
last pair + edges: F L B' L.B L2 F' D (26)
leaving a corner 3-cycle. At dot insert U' F U B U' F' U B' 2 moves cancel.

*hdskull: 41 *(D L B R D' R D' F' R D R' D2 F' D' F D2 B D B' R' D2 R2 F' R' F B R F' R F R2 B D L R' B2 L' R D B2 D')
Cross: x2 U L F R U’ R U’ B’ (8)
1st pair: R U R’ (11)
2nd pair: U2 B’ U’ B (15)
3rd pair: U2 F U F’ (19)
4th pair: R’ U2 R2 B’ R’ B (25)
OLL: F R B’ R B R2 (31) (F’ and the next F2 cancels)
PLL: F U L R’ F2 L’ R U F2 U’ (41)


----------



## Erik (Jan 9, 2008)

Finally  (just kiddin)
2: (3:05), 3.81, 3.06, 4.28, (4.86)=>*3.72* sub-4 
3: 12.48, 14.03, 13.38, (11.77), (15.06)=>*13.30* bad 
4: 56.13 OP, (59.33) O, 56.66, 59.13 O, (52.91) O=>*57.31* not too well..
5: 1:31.88, (1:22.81), 1:32.80, (1:55.30), 1:39.74=>*1:34.81* ok, 1:55 was a centre cap pop which really got me out of my concentration, witnessed by Derrick
OH: (36.06), 30.42, 28.00, 26.31, (23.00)=>*28.24* got better and better
feet: later
relay: *2:42.67* is that UWR?
mag: (1.83), (1.03), 1.06, 1.11, 1.09=> *1.09* good  I had a bit of a delay on the first one
mmag: 2.84, 2.93, 2.83, (3.11), (2.65)=>*2.87* good
clock: DNF, 25.77, DNS, DNS, DNS=>*DNF* I gave up after my conclusion that my clock is honestly dead now
mminx: 1:14.84, 1:22.95, (1:50.38), 1:23.55, (1:07.94)=>*1:20.45 HORRIBLE* 
pyra: 10.72, 11.08, (11.41), 10.16, (8.75)=>*10.65* ok, consistent 
sq-1: (35.23), (1:00.81), 41.63, 41.59, 47.20=>*43.74* hmf
--bld--
Multi: later
2 = (36.44 DNF), (37.86 DNF), 30.97=> *30.97* bad accuracy
3 = 1:41.23, (1:56.61 DNF, 2:19.33)=> *1:41.23* check out: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=aS4eNPI-yXk
--------
FMC: later


----------



## pjk (Jan 9, 2008)

3x3: 19.11 17.60 (20.24) (15.12) 18.20 => Avg: 18.30
Can't get much worse than this. No warmups.

3x3 OH: 38.89 37.80 36.63 (43.45) (31.09) => Avg: 37.77
Decent.

My 4x4 center just broke


----------



## tim (Jan 10, 2008)

*Multi bld*
5/5, 14:59.65, about 7:30 min memo. i went slow to get a successful one.

*3x3x3 bld*
Best: 1:35.73
1:35.73, DNF (1:36.76), 1:36.50
dumb mistake...

*4x4x4 bld*
Best: 9:03.01
DNF (9:23.04), DNF (9:42.59), 9:03.01
Argh, all DNFs completely screwed up. I've got no idea what happened .
I took the last 4x4 solve on video, because i thought i would do the same mistake again (unfortunately i didn't).

My times (Memo/Solving):
Orienting --/0:10
Centers 1:22/1:45 (16 pieces)
Edges 2:00/2:30 (23 pieces)
Corners 0:28/0:43 (6 pieces)
Overall 3:48/5:08 (45 pieces)
=> I'm bad at everything.

/edit: including these attempts, i successfully solved 22 cubes blindfolded in a row today .
/edit2: only 5 hours to sleep, cubing steals my night


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 10, 2008)

edd5190's 2x2 times: (6.14) 7.64 7.65 (10.8) 10.47 --> 8.59
Comment: Most last-step cases were J-perm.

edd5190's 3x3 times: 18.33 21.07 (18.14) (27.23) 18.21 --> 19.2
Comment: Oh my GOSH this was horrible. I played with my cube's tension last night.

edd5190's 3x3OH times: (37.16) (29.94) 37.04 36.68 36.56 --> 36.76
Comment: Done with the stiff cube which I did my 3x3 speedsolves with.

edd5190's 3x3BLD times: 1:55 (1:53.25) (3:05.59)
Comment: Good start, bad end.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Magic:*

DNF, 1.39, 1.65, 1.36, 1.79= 1.65 Avg 


*2x2x2 BLD:*

DNF, 24.21, 30.72.= 24.21 

*3x3x3 BLD:*

1:57.04, 1:59.70, 1:49.81= 1:49.81 I cant complain 

Multi BLD: 9/9 cubes.


----------



## sam (Jan 10, 2008)

3x3: 23.50 (18.47) 23.05 21.25 (25.71) -> 22.60 avg.
Magic = Broken (i need to fix 3 magics... fun)
Master Magic: (2.84) (2.43) 2.69 2.59 2.50 -> 2.59 
just started doing left handed flip with a regular strung one like Milan/Mate/Bertalan. Working pretty well so far.


----------



## vlarsen (Jan 10, 2008)

edd5190 said:


> edd5190's
> edd5190's 3x3 times: 18.33 21.07 (18.14) (27.23) 18.21 --> 19.2
> Comment: Oh my GOSH this was horrible. I played with my cube's tension last night.





pjk said:


> 3x3: 19.11 17.60 (20.24) (15.12) 18.20 => Avg: 18.30
> Can't get much worse than this.



Haha, I can't get enough of people saying every week "ugh" or "that was terrible" with a time that would have me running up and down a hall cheering. I realize that this might be around 30% worse than a normal average. I would be unhappy if my times were 45 seconds instead of 35. But it still makes me smile.


----------



## Karthik (Jan 10, 2008)

*Karthik Puthraya
3x3x3:* 20.56, 20.83, 22.34, (23.41), (20.45) = *21.24

* *3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, 2:49.72, 2:18.50= *2:18.50*
Comment: Finally I got a good solve.


----------



## FU (Jan 10, 2008)

*3x3x3:*

1. 19.48
2. (14.81)
3. 20.00
4. (DNF)
5. 23.05

Average = 20.84

Just a normal average. New non-lucky PB on the 14.81 though


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 10, 2008)

Dan Cohen

2x2x2: 6.43 5.91 5.02 6.78 10.22 (+2) = *6.37*
3x3x3: 16.84 15.72 20.72 17.83 15.65 = *16.79*
could've been better after that avg last night.
4x4x4: 1:17.15 (OP) 1:24.66 (P) 1:24.03 (P) 1:23.19 (OP) 1:24.27 (OP) = *1:23.83*
first solve had reduction done in 32 seconds, leaving a 45 second 3x3 part. I hit OLL parity at 48 seconds. After that everything sucked.
5x5x5: 1:54.28 1:53.91 1:52.86 2:04.91 1:59.22 = *1:55.80*
damn... lost to ExoCorsair by a second...
3x3x3_oh: 34.05 32.94 39.00 32.47 34.58 = *33.85*
3x3x3_wf: 4:26.38 (+2) 4:18.65 (+2) 2:44.94 (+2) 4:18.80 (+2) 4:04.00 (+2) = *4:13.81*
Relay: *4:11.00*
Magic: 1.50 1.25 1.27 1.96 1.27 = *1.34*
Master Magic: 2.80 2.84 3.74 2.77 2.81 = *2.81*
at least I beat ExoCorsair....
Pyraminx: 11.97 15.65 10.88 10.77 12.78 = *11.87*
Square-1: 54.78 58.36 36.55 50.65 36.80 = *47.41*
the second 36 helped a lot...

2x2x2_bld: 46.97 DNF (48.31) 30.80 = *30.80*
3x3x3_bld: 1:17.02 1:38.81 1:52.30 = *1:17.02*
wow... that first solve was just amazing. Really quick memo, and really easy execution. My PB by almost 20 seconds.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 10, 2008)

karthikputhraya said:


> *Karthik Puthraya*
> *3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, 2:49.72, 2:18.50= *2:18.50*
> Comment: Finally I got a good solve.



Wow - you've really improved fast. I remember just a few months ago when you were getting your first solve in the 20+ minute range. And now you've passed me up. Nice job!


----------



## tim (Jan 10, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> 3x3x3_bld: 1:17.02 1:38.81 1:52.30 = *1:17.02*
> wow... that first solve was just amazing. Really quick memo, and really easy execution. My PB by almost 20 seconds.



wow, very nice, dan. i once had a 1:15, but i never reached that time again .


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 10, 2008)

*3x3x3 BLD*
1st: 1:03.58 (2nd: DNF (1:07) 3rd: 1:15.52)
I can't complain.


----------



## Karthik (Jan 10, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> karthikputhraya said:
> 
> 
> > *Karthik Puthraya*
> ...


Thanks for the compliment Mike. 
The improvement is because I worked very systematically on my memory method(PAO).Now I have an image library of over 400 images.My goal is 600 images before the Indian open.
Also I want to find some time to try big cube BLD and extend my memo method for multi-BLD.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 10, 2008)

2x2x2: 7.81 6.14 7.72 7.30 8.27 = 7.61
3x3x3: 21.25 23.14 19.89 21.12 23.45 = 21.83
4x4x4: 1:29.72 2:03.03 1:40.31 1:25.95 2:09.12 = 1:44.35
5x5x5: 1:54.92 1:53.76 1:56.05 1:51.47 1:55.02 = 1:54.56
2x2x2_bf: DNF 19.11 19.34 = 19.11
3x3x3_oh: 53.33 58.52 55.85 1:04.62 51.12 = 55.90
3x3x3_wf: 3:40.12 3:33.55 3:59.02 3:43.84 3:36.43 = 3:40.13
Relay: 4:09.23 (0:06, 0:21, 1:35, 2:07)
Magic: 2.85 DNF 2.83 3.05 1.56 = 2.91
Master Magic: 2.64 2.91 2.73 2.96 2.91 = 2.85
Fewest Moves: 44

Fewest Moves Explanation:
2x2x2 Block: R2 L' B2 L U' F2 U' (7, 7)
X-cross+F2L pair: L B L B' L' (5, 12)
3rd F2L pair: F' D F (3, 15)
4th pair: x2 U F' U' F U R U' R' (8, 23)
OLL: y R' F' L F R F' L' F (8, 31)
PLL+AUF: y' U2 R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U2 (13, 44)

Unfortunately, I found a shorter solution but when I finished it, I looked at the clock and saw that I was about 20 minutes past the 1 hour mark, and this was the shortest solution I had written down. But here's my shorter solution anyway.

2x2x2 Block: R2 L' B2 L U' F2 U' (7, 7)
X-cross+F2L pair: L B L B' L' (5, 12)
3rd F2L pair: F' D F (3, 15)
Solved: x2 U F' U2 L' U2 L U F R U2 R' (11, 28)

I after getting my first solution in about 20 minutes, I spent the rest of the time playing with the last F2L pair, but I guess I got somewhat lucky again with this solution... I was actually just hoping to get an OLL-skip or a PLL-skip to find a sub-40 solve with my 15-move start, but it unfortunately took too long (although finding one was very satisfying, albeit lucky).

Better, I guess... I don't really care about cubing too much anymore.


----------



## tsaoenator (Jan 10, 2008)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3: 13.95, (14.86), 14.23, 12.42, (10.36) = 13.53
3x3x3 BLD: 1:09.88, 1:07.62, DNF = 1:07.62


----------



## dudemanpp (Jan 11, 2008)

*3x3*
1:	20:54
2:	25:31
3:	(29:18)
4:	(20:15)
5:	22:87
Average: 22:81

These times are disgusting. I want to vomit. 

*4x4*
1:	1:51:34
2:	1:35:76
3:	1:34:81
4:	1:41:12
5:	1:50:63
Average: 01:42:31

These times are awesome! I want to jump up and down.


----------



## malcolm (Jan 11, 2008)

*3x3x3* 40.59 38.54 38.53 37.61 34.80 = *38.23*


FMC premove B

2x2x2 U' F2 U'
2x2x3 L B' L' F' L' F B
F2L Z2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R U R F' U F
LL Z Y' f R U R' U' f'
Y2 U F' U' F R2 u R' U R u' R'

39 moves. Where can I improve?


----------



## Jason Baum (Jan 11, 2008)

Jason Baum

2x2x2: 4.96 5.18 (4.31) 5.30 (5.84) = *5.15*
3x3x3: (11.13) 13.00 12.46 (13.15) 12.83 = *12.76*
4x4x4: (1:07.13) 1:13.03 (1:15.96) 1:11.09 1:10.96 = *1:11.69*
5x5x5: (3:09.19) 3:31.95 3:26.94 3:16.84 (3:39.41) = *3:25.24*
Relay: *5:20.33* terrible...
3x3x3 OH: 19.94 21.08 (19.43) 21.50 (22.06) = *20.84* My one handed times have gone way down over the past few days
2x2x2 BLD: DNF DNF 47.30 = *47.30*
3x3x3 BLD: 2:26.94 DNF DNF = *2.26.94*
4x4x4 BLD: DNF (26:23.03) DNF (36:59.56) DNF (32:21.33) Dang, all DNFs...
5x5x5 BLD: DNF (1:16:40.14) My first try at this. I was off by 3 outer edges and 4 + centers. Pretty close for my first try!


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 11, 2008)

Erik, were u and Derrick on stickam? I haven't ever seen Derrick there...


----------



## joey (Jan 11, 2008)

*2x2:* 6.41 5.78 (4.70) 8.53 (10.15) *Average:* 6.90
Usual!

*3x3:* 15.91 (18.87) (11.55) 16.76 17.27 *Average:* 16.64
I like the 11.xx  Non-lucky!

*2x2 BLD:* 27.13 DNF[17.42] 35.79 *Best:* 27.13
Meh, same as usual!

*3x3 BLD:* 1:21.03 DNF[1:29.30] 1:17.70 *Best:* 1:17.70
Some good times, considering I havn't been able to practice because of exams! The DNF was because I did two edges the wrong way around.


----------



## Jacco (Jan 11, 2008)

*3x3*: (38.71), 38.06, 37.93, 34.34, (28.06) = 36.78
Not bad, I'm quite happy with the sub-30 solve

*3x3_bld*: DNF (7:15.16), 5:45.13 *PB*, DNF (9:11.20) = 5:45.13
New PB, this is the first time I'm trying BLD in the weekly competition, I'm just a beginner.

*3x3 oh*: to be added

*4x4*: to be added

*5x5*: to be added


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 11, 2008)

*2:* 4.86 4.11 4.06 4.03 3.23 = *4.07* sweet, i've been practicing this a lot
*3:* 16.66 15.86 16.96 14.81 16.02 = *16.18* haven't practiced this much lately
*4:* 1:04.25 P 1:12.77 O 1:13.41 O 1:09.64 P 1:12.09 OP = *1:11.50* great
*5:* 2:44.20 2:27.25 2:37.46 2:31.28 2:53.56 = *2:37.31* wow awesome (new best!)
*2BLD:* 32.38 35.00 38.26 = *32.38*
*3BLD:* 1:37.33 DNF(2:06.65) DNF(2:10.05) = *1:37.33* great time (2nd best!), but diappointing DNFs
*MultiBLD: 1/2 11:08.45*
*3OH:* 35.66 30.58 29.83 31.58 36.66 = *32.61* pretty nice
*FMC: 33 HTM (32 STM)*
Solution: B' R2 B2 R2 B2 R B' D B R B' R' D' B' R2 B' U' R2 U' R2 F D F U' D' B' D F D' B D {F' B}
Explanation (used inverse scramble):
Inverse Scramble: R F U' B' D F2 B2 L F B' L F' D2 F2 U R' F U'
2x2x2: B'. U F' D' F' (5)
2x2x3: R2 U R2 U (4)
Pseudo F2L with F2L edges swtiched: B R2 B R B (5)
OLL (cancelling 4 moves): B' R' D R B R' B' D' B (5 (9-4))
Switching edges: R' B2 R2 B2 R2 B (5)
This leaves a 3 cycle of corners. Insert F D' B' D F' D' B D (8) at the .
Wow I could not find a cancelling insertions! There were a few, but none that cancelled, but this really felt like a true FMC solve
*Relay: 4:25.34 OP*
2: 0:04
5: 2:46
4: 1:20 OP
3: 0:15
I always gave a bad 4x4 on relay


----------



## Kristoffer (Jan 11, 2008)

*2x2x2* = (10.02) (13.61) 10.25 13.05 11.63  *11.64*
ok I suppose. Need a new method.
*3x3x3* = (21.38) 22.33 24.34 (27.91) 25.44 * 24.04*
BAAD!!
*4x4x4* = 2:58.56 3:21.05 2:44.17 (2:29.61) (3:25.11)  *3:10.26*
ok, getting faster..
*5x5x5* = (7:25.64) 6:48.44 6:56.67 (5:39.81) 6:27.14 * 6:44.08*
getting faster...
*3x3x3 OH* = (53.91) 56.75 1:01.75 1:01.25 (1:21.94)  *59.92 *
yay finally sub-1 min. OH the last solve I permuted wrong and needed to do 2 F2L pairs and last layer once again.
*2x2x2 Blindfolded* = 2:19.53 (1:56.61) 2:50.83  *1:56.61*
Accurate but the times need to drop.
*Relay* = *11:39.23* 
First try slow 5x5x5...


----------



## Hiram (Jan 12, 2008)

Konrad Stawski

*3x3x3: * 16.74
15.71 ; 18.21 ; 16.31 ; 20.06 ; 15.34 

*4x4x4:* 1:33.49
1:26.81 ; 1:34.43 ; 1:36.00 ; 1:30.03 ; DNF (timer didn`t start)

*3x3x3 BLD:*
1st: 1:02.96 (That could be way faster... but my cube is badly lubricated)
2nd: DNF (That was damn fast... off by two CO)
3rd: DNF (I just made a mistake in algorythm and can`t undo it)

*3x3x3 OH:* 49.87
46.65 ; 54.09 ; 51.84 ; 45.62 ; 51.12


----------



## Erik (Jan 12, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> Erik, were u and Derrick on stickam? I haven't ever seen Derrick there...



nah it was just on MSN


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 12, 2008)

Kenneth Gustavsson

3x3x3 : 39.82 (47.81) 37.75 44.12 (36.72) => *40.56* Not good but I was using my new BCE = orient pairs + EG = columns first.

Master Magic : 4.66 (3.87) 4.45 (5.79) 4.56 => *4.57* Using a stopwatch because the battery in my stackmat is out. Sometimes I missed it compleatly when I was about to stop it, I'm sure it added one sec to the average.

Magic : (13.12) 11.87 (11.22) 12.62 11.44 => *11.98* Done with feet (had the stopwatch in my hand = cheating) All times breaks my previous record so it's time to update my signature.


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 13, 2008)

edd5190's Pyraminx times: (1:03.38) 41.59 1:01.73 1:01.25 (36.91) 
Comment: These are among my first 10 solves ever


----------



## Dene (Jan 13, 2008)

*3x3x3:* 24.89 24.28 31.52 27.25 21.84 => 25.47
Not too good...

*3x3x3_OH:* 58.56 50.92 52.31 53.27 47.92 => 52.17
Not too bad warm up...

*3x3x3_feet:* 2:15.39 2:32.81 2:22.14 3:29.55 2:34.20 => 2:23.45
Pretty good. I was hoping for sub-2 though. Buggered up the first CE pair on the bad solve.

*4x4x4:* 4:03.56 4:01.88 4:12.70 2:39.36 3:16.19 => 3:47.21

Good to get back into 4x4x4! First one I buggered up the PLL, second was pop, couldn't get the pieces to stay back in  . Dunno what happened in the third one.


----------



## alexc (Jan 13, 2008)

*2x2*
1. 9.09
2. 8.65
3. 9.25
4. (10.65)
5. (5.71)
Average:9.00
Comment:I hope to learn Ortega soon and really start improving my 2x2 times.

*3x3*
1. (27.11)
2. 18.38
3. (15.27)
4. 20.33
5. 20.41
Average:19.71
Comment:The 27.11 was a mistaked PLL. Besides that, good!

*3x3_oh*
1. (52.08)
2. 43.66
3. (36.91)
4. 48.77
5. 41.03
Average:44.49
Comment:Once I get a really good OH cube, I have a feeling my times will drop a lot.

*2x2_bf*
1. 1:06.30
2. 1:18.58
3. DNF
Best:1:06.30
Comment:Bad!!!  I usually can easily get under a minute!

*3x3_bf*
1. DNF
2. DNF
3. 2:50.33
Best:2:50.33
Comment: Horribly close DNF's. First one off by parity and two edges. Second one was 2:37, off by two flipped edges. Oh well, sub 3 is good!

Overall, not a bad first contest!


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 14, 2008)

Chris Hardwick:
-----------------
2x2x2_bld: 28.35 31.90 39.61
3x3x3_bld: 1:24.19 DNF 2:00.94
4x4x4_bld: 8:13.35 6:12.91 8:08.28
5x5x5 blind to come later


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 14, 2008)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2*: 16.33, 12.16, 11.00, 12.22, 14.13 = *12.84*
*3x3x3*: 1:01.00, 35.22, 29.15, 32.40, 37.88 = *35.17*
Comment: I've just finished learning all of the OLLs to just the point where they're dangerous. I still mess some of them up at speed, like on the first solve, where I had to solve it twice.
*4x4x4*: 2:05.87, 1:53.18 (O), 2:04.93 (P), 2:10.76 (P), 1:52.28 = *2:01.33*
Comment: A good time for me, but just because I was lucky with parity.
*5x5x5*: 3:17.71, 3:40.96, 3:24.82, 4:02.90, 3:36.65 = *3:34.14*
Comment: Horrible! On the bad one, I messed up one of my new OLLs.
*2x2x2 BLD*: 1:03.02, 52.05 (+2), 1:07.43 = *52.05*
Comment: This was almost a legitimate +2 for BLD - the cube slipped on me when I was performing the final double turn, and I couldn't tell if I did a single or double turn.
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF (2:44.06), 2:46.52, 3:03.06 = *2:46.52*
Comment: Times were pretty good for me, but these felt like really easy scrambles - easy to memorize the EP. I just messed up the CO on the first one.
*4x4x4 BLD*: DNF (18:12.36), 16:39.13, DNF (16:52.19) = *16:39.13*
Comment: Memorization: 10:00, 8:00, 8:40. First DNF was off by 3 edges, last one was off by 3 centers. It feels like I'm getting better at 5x5x5 BLD as I get worse at 4x4x4 BLD.
*5x5x5 BLD*: DNF (37:26.04), 35:09.84, 40:28.45 = *35:09.84*
Comment: Memorization: 18:50, 17:54, 23:50. On the first one, I messed up the r2 centers somehow, so I was off by 8 x centers, 4 + centers, and 4 wings. Second one is a new personal best!
*3x3x3 multi BLD*: *3/3 (27:32.15)*
Comment: I got tired of missing them, so I went slow and got this one. I was surprised it was that slow, though - I really didn't think it was as slow as this. Oh well, now I can try 4 next week.
*3x3x3 OH*: 1:10.55, 56.02, 1:08.52, 59.56, 1:12.05 = *1:06.21*
*3x3x3 WF*: 4:57.13, 6:01.36, 6:11.13, 3:44.90, 7:29.94 = *5:43.21*
Comment: Ugh, I was even worse this week than last week. I messed up a couple of OLLs here as well.
*Relay*: *6:10.31*
Comment: I decided to try 5x5x5 first this week, and it was a huge improvement. I guess I should go from biggest to smallest instead.
*Magic*: 2.77, 3.44, 3.40, 3.80, 2.80 = *3.21*
*Master Magic*: 7.25, 8.46, 8.13, 7.38, 8.90 = *7.99*
*Clock*: still don't have one 
*MegaMinx*: 4:24.72, 4:06.56, 3:53.72, 3:48.50, 4:08.30 = *4:02.86*
Comment: Horrible! I don't know why this was so bad. I did the first one in bad light, though - I moved to better light and at least it was a little better.
*Pyraminx*: 35.43, 37.80, 26.44, 21.94, 25.93 = *29.27*
*Square-1*: 1:28.33, 1:21.72, 1:25.58, 1:28.63, 1:04.31 = *1:25.21*
Comment: My best ever, but I think this was just lucky because I had no parity. I think it will be a while before I beat this average.

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *37 moves*
U' B' U B D B' U' B D' F D F U2 F' D' F U L F' D2 B F R2 F' R2 L D2 L' F2 D2 F2 L B D B' D2 L'

skeleton with 5 corners remaining:
2x2x2: U' . F2 . U' L
2x2x3: F' D2 B F R2 F' R2
cross + 3rd pair: L D2 L' F2 D2 F2
rest of the edges: L B D B' D2 L'
Now at first ., insert B' U B D B' U' B D'
At second ., insert F' D F U2 F' D' F U2; F2 F' cancels to F, U2 U' cancels to U.

I suspect I could have done better somewhere with cancellations on the first insertion, but I was really running out of time, so I had to go with this. This was fun!!! It's really neat to see the cube magically solve itself after the insertions.
I wrote down the final solution (including the cancellations) finishing at 59:37. If it had been an official competition, I would have had to submit the final solution without fully checking it.
I'm pretty happy with this! It's sad that I'm so excited over what will probably be close to last place this week, but this solve felt like a real breakthrough for me, because I really worked for this solve. The only seriously lucky thing about it was that my skeleton had no misoriented corners.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 14, 2008)

4x4x4 BLD: 11:15.36, 13:16.11, 14:29.82

decent times for the horrible memo. First solve I had a 4:xy memo but I made a mistake in my edges... The other 2 took over 4 minutes for the edges alone. I had to do them probably about 25 times for both solves combined.

3x3x3_mbf: 6:02.xy 2/2

I forgot to write down my milliseconds. O well, still my first success. Now I have to do 3 for next week.


----------



## Jack (Jan 14, 2008)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2: 5.71, 7.83, 6.78, (8.33), (5.06) = *6.77*

3x3x3: (17.33), (13.31), 15.47, 16.61, 14.80 = *15.63*

3x3x3 OH: (27.53), 30.94, 28.81, (32.92), 29.47 = *29.74*

4x4x4: (1:13.61 (P)), 1:16.09 (O), 1:15.38 (O), 1:16.96 (P), (1:19.71 (O)) = *1:16.14*

5x5x5: 2:39.96, 2:42.96, (2:51.19), 2:46.73, (2:32.21) = *2:43.22*
My cube locks up really badly.

Relay: *4:41.44 (OP)*

Square-1: (1:17.09), 1:14.71, 59.29, 1:13.31, (52.66) = *1:09.10*

Megaminx: 2:31.53, 2:28.72, (2:39.43), 2:14.56, (2:06.30) = *2:24.94*

Pyraminx: 13.36, (14.77), 14.22, (10.06), 11.34 = *12.97*

FMC: F R B U B' D2 B U' B2 D' F U2 B' D' L' B L2 U L' U' B U2 B2 U2 F B U' B' U F' U = *31 moves*

2x2x3: F R.D2 B' D' F U2 B' D'
Orient edges: L' B L2 U L'
F2L minus one slot: U' B U2 B2
LL edges plus two corners: U2 F B U' B' U F' U

This leaves three corners. Insert B U B' D2 B U' B' D2 at the dot, cancelling out 3 moves. I also found 19 moves to solve all but three corners and one misoriented corner, but didn't know an efficient way to solve it:

2x2x3: F R D2 B' D' F U2 B' D'
Orient edges: L' B L2 U L'
The rest: U2 B U' B2 F'

2x2x2 BLD: DNF, 52.84, 1:09.96 = *52.84*

3x3x3 BLD: DNF, 4:14.00, DNF = *4:14.00*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 15, 2008)

Rebecca Hughey:
*2x2x2*: 1:04.09, 35.06, 30.53, 52.53, 31.15 = *39.58*
*3x3x3*: 2:19.77, 4:11.36, 1:53.81, 1:37.09, 1:45.63 = *1:59.74*
Comment: She forgot one of her algorithms; it took her a while to get it back.
*Magic*: 5.75, 6.11, 5.72, 5.52, 5.66 = *5.71*
Comment: Really consistent.
*Master Magic*: 36.52, 24.36, 24.00, 25.56, 31.58 = *27.17*


----------



## jeff081692 (Jan 16, 2008)

Jefferson James

2x2x2 
average= 6.96
6.19, 8.14, (6.05), (8.59), 6.56
Finally an improvement even though they were easy scrambles.

3x3x3
average=22.32
(25.56), 20.42, 21.97, 24.56, (18.83)
So much homework didn't get much practice today.

2x2x2 BLD
average 1:26.81
DNF, 1:26.81, DNF
Both DNFs were off by 2 pieces mis oriented.


----------



## TimC (Jan 16, 2008)

Tim Chong

(Hey I'm not too late to post times am I?)

2x2:
1. (11.35)
2. (13.89)
3. 12.15
4. 12.05
5. 13.47
Avg = 12.56

3x3:
1. 27.48
2. (24.73)
3. (28.39)
4. 27.66
5. 24.89
Avg = 26.68 (This avg. is a little slow for me)


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 16, 2008)

*2x2x2*: 11.59 8.56 5.58 8.30 11.31 = *9.39*
Comment: The lucky scramble of the week is back 
*3x3x3*: 23.96 25.81 23.46 23.61 20.65 = *23.68*
Comment: Back to keyhole for the competition, CFOP for practise
*4x4x4*: 1:39.61 (O) 1:22.47 1:35.75 1:33.50 1:47.09 (O) = *1:36.29*
*5x5x5*: 2:33.22 3:01.21 2:18.83 2:24.16 2:23.09 = *2:26.82*
Comment: Second one was a screw-up. My first sub 2:30 average!
*2x2x2_bf*: DNF 1:36.56 1:35.21 = *1:35.21*
*3x3x3_bf*: DNF 6:45.55 DNF= *6:45.55*
*3x3x3_mbf*: *1/2 in 24:25.99*
Comment: First cube was off by an edge-3-cycle
*3x3x3_oh*: 38.13 43.52 46.13 44.41 46.09= *44.67*
*3x3x3_fmc*: *R2 F' U' R' U R F2 R2 F2 U' B' U F2 U' B2 U B' F' R' U2 R' B2 R' U' F D R' F U' B* = *30*
Using the inverse scramble: R F U' B' D F2 B2 L F B' L F' D2 F2 U R' F U'
2x2x2 (6): B' U F' R D' F'
2x2x3 (3): U R B2
Cross + Pair-Up (2): R U2
Finish F2L (7): R F B U' B' U . R2
ELL (7): F2 R' U' R U F R2
Corner-3-cycle at dot (8) cancelling 3 moves: U' B' U F2 U' B U F2
Everything except the insertion took 15 minutes, insertion took 35 minutes. I still suck at corner-3-cycles.
*Relay*: *4:54.41*
*Magic*: 2.78 2.46 2.31 1.78 2.56 = *2.44*
Comment: I shouldn't do Magic after typing all day
*Master Magic*: 6.38 8.16 5.63 5.78 5.02 = *5.93*
*Clock*: DNF 25.93 26.30 21.25 28.61 = *26.95*
Comment: Starting with a DNF is not a good idea
*MegaMinx*: 3:28.52 4:11.16 3:46.68 3:45.40 3:37.44 = *3:43.17*
Comment: Done in bad light
*PyraMinx*: 28.86 16.71 10.50 12.84 6.69 = *13.35*
Comment: First one was a screw-up, last one was hardly scrambled
*Square-1*: 1:13.00 1:07.00 1:21.97 (P) 1:19.91 (P) 1:00.71 = *1:13.30*


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Jan 16, 2008)

3x3
16.25, 17.69, (15.17), (20.73), 19.56 => 17.83
Eough.

3x3 OH
31.62, (37.12), (28.27), 35.52, 35.53 => 34.23


----------



## guusrs (Jan 16, 2008)

Fewest moves: 
scramble: U F' R U' F2 D2 F L' B F' L' B2 F2 D' B U F' R' 
My solve: R2 L2 B2 D U2 R2 L D2 B L2 D2 L2 B' F' D F D' B F L B' L U' F U B U' F' U L2 F' D (32)
explanation: 
pseudo 2x2x3: R2 L2 B2 D U2 R2 L D2 B (9)
cross + third pair: L2 D2 L2 B' F' D F D' B (18)
last pair + edges: F L B' L.B L2 F' D (26)
leaving a corner 3-cycle. At dot insert U' F U B U' F' U B' 2 moves cancel.

Well done Jack & Arnaud!

Greetz
Guus


----------



## hdskull (Jan 17, 2008)

*Sikan Li*
*2x2x2*: (5.41), 7.09, 6.67, (7.53), 6.29 => 6.68
7s were J perms
*3x3x3*: 17.93, (19.99), (14.67), 15.45, 16.73 => 16.70
All over the place.
*2x2x2 BLD*: DNF, DNF, 57.06 => 57.06
*3x3x3 BLD*: 1:52.03, 2:16.95, 3:28.39+ => 1:52.03
+2 on the last solve turned top layer wrong way when reversing setup lol (U2 off), bad last solve.
(memo times: 1:05, 1:10, 1:50)
*3x3x3 OH*: (31.59), 27.26, 29.81, (26.84), 27.01 => 28.03
*3x3x3 FMC*: x2 U L F R U’ R U’ B’ R U R’ U2 B’ U’ B U2 F U F’ R’ U2 R2 B’ R’ B F R B’ R B R2 F U L R’ F2 L’ R U F2 U’ (41)
Explanation:
Cross: x2 U L F R U’ R U’ B’ (8)
1st pair: R U R’ (11)
2nd pair: U2 B’ U’ B (15)
3rd pair: U2 F U F’ (19)
4th pair: R’ U2 R2 B’ R’ B (25)
OLL: F R B’ R B R2 (31) (F’ and the next F2 cancels)
PLL: F U L R’ F2 L’ R U F2 U’ (41)


----------



## vlarsen (Jan 17, 2008)

Victor Larsen

*2x2x2*: 12.11 10.89 9.71 9.23 24.82 = *10.90*
*3x3x3*: 38.46 74.62 38.67 40.28 28.23 = *39.14*
*4x4x4*: 2:07.04 2:28.23 2:11.32 2:08.15 2:36.85 = *2:15.90*
*5x5x5*: 4:47.81 4:42.68 5:14.15 4:24.76 4:30.46 = *4:40.32*
Well, I'll keep working on these. I'd like to cut each of these averages in half by the end of the year.
*3x3x3 OH*: 127.31 95.82 90.54 82.90 95.64 = *94.00*
*3x3x3 WF*: Probably not this week, I need to find a surface that doesn't hurt my cube, or stickers.
*Relay*: *7:30.01*
Yay! Good times on big cubes=under 8 minutes finally
*Square-1*: 2:19.81 3:12.90 3:36.81 2:50.21 2:00.35 = *2:47.64*
A minute better than last week!
*2x2x2 BLD*: DNF (2:18.53) 2:11.85 2:51.15 = *2:11.85*
*3x3x3 BLD*: 4:45.68 4:01.81 4:44.40 = *4:01.81*
Wow, memo just went super fast. This felt good!


----------



## hdskull (Jan 20, 2008)

*4x4x4*: (1:32.58), 1:47.78 P, 1:46.11 P, (2:00.36) OP, 1:41.28 => 1:45.06

Really good, I like the parities D:


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 20, 2008)

*3x3*
Daniel Saha
Lotsofsloths

24.33, 24.40, (27.40), 22.27, (21.31) = 
*23.94*


----------



## mrCage (Jan 21, 2008)

Jack said:


> Jack Moseley
> 
> 2x2x2: 5.71, 7.83, 6.78, (8.33), (5.06) = *6.77*
> 
> ...



Hi, the way to go with those corners is 2 inserted corner 3-cycles. First you make a cycle that solves ONE corner while permuting the twisted corner out of its position. This leaves 3 unsolved corners >> insertion #2 

Can we see that 19-turn start ???

-Per


----------



## Henrik (Jan 21, 2008)

Jack said:


> 2x2x3: F R D2 B' D' F U2 B' D'
> Orient edges: L' B L2 U L'
> The rest: U2 B U' B2 F'
> 
> ...



You gave the answer youself Per  Look up


----------



## Kenny (Jan 21, 2008)

Gábor Schmíz [Kenny]

3x3:
29.11 (29.50) (24.33) 27.39 26.17 -> 27,56

3x3 bf:
03:27.13, DNF, 04.15.50 -> 03:27.13 (this one felt pretty good but I know I can get a lot better, my PB is 2:40 atm)

2x2 bf:
52.20, 44.86, 42.81 -> 42.81 (this is the first time that I used a timer while solving this little cube blindfolded)

4x4:
(02:05.70) 02:20.27 02:22.41 (02.23.81) 02:16.38 -> 2:19.69 (Personal best regarding average ... yay! )


----------

